# Sources of Butter and Cheese



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

To begin with, I DON'T THINK ANY PERSON SHOULD BE TREATED wrong or taken advantage of. (Boy that messes up many politicians right there.)

I am so disgusted with Political Correctness! Sams goes whole hog to embrace rainbow people, the Maiden is removed from Land O Lakes butter and Uncle Ben is out and Aunt Jemima also. Look forward to no more sports teams nor true history in this country.

So I am voting as I tell people at the ballot box and with the wallet. Looking to find option for decent people who offer decent cheeses and butter. I know they are out there. Would like to find one who you would be proud to serve their product for the products quality and taste and also proud to support them for being a moral company. Got any recommendations on a company or how to find them?


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

check out eatwild.com they list many, many family farms that sell what you are looking for and given your location there should be some. At least it will get you started.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good for you Kat, that’s the only way I vote too.....a bunch of useful idiots and I’m sick of it all, I see myself as “that guy in Virginia” I could very well end up in the slammer before this is said and done


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I like eatwild's site. I can see a short vacation trips in my near future..wait till I spring the great idea on my wife. Honey, I have the perfect in state weekend get away...we are going cheese and butter shopping. If that don't get your taste buds salivating...

Thank you TJ very much. KT or as ole Todd knows it is KAT.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

You're welcome Kat. Happy Shopping!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I feel bad for those business owners in Portland and Minneapolis. Standby and watch the crowds loot and burn your enterprise. I am afraid of what might happen to me if I were in their shoes. I don't think I would be strong enough to watch. I guess I also would end up in the graybar hotel.....and have to answer to the Almighty for what I had done.

How can you burn and destroy your own town? It would take an ignorant fool.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

How can you burn and destroy your own town? It would take an ignorant fool.

Regards, Mike

Seems the country has a surplus of ignorant fools. That would include mayors, governors, and other people who watch have the powers to stop it...........but let them burn. Sad.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

The Bible tells over and over we have responsibility to provide for and protect our family. It tells of wars fought at God's direction for that very reason and wars fought for their sins also.

First Timothy 5:8 KJV

But if any provide not for his own, and specially for those of his own house, he hath denied the faith, and is worse than an infidel.


----------

